# Don't even think about...



## Herb G. (Mar 15, 2020)

Coming to Washington, DC for any vacation for the next 2 months at least.
Everything is shut down until the end of April at the earliest.
No zoo, no museums, no Wash Monument, no nothing.
Everything is a no go here.

Thought you might like to know before you go is all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 3 | Informative 3 | Sincere 1 | Useful 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 16, 2020)

Might as well skip michigan also! 

Bars, restaurants, gyms, schools, you name they are shutting down. My work went to work from home today also for two weeks at the shortest. Also no reservations for state parks and attractions being taken at the time.

There's literally not much left at the grocery stores either and my county doesn't even have a case of it. @woodtickgreg is over by the "hot spot" so to say.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2020)

Yup, same here, everything shut down and sold out. My Betty works for one of the city's and they declared a state of emergency today. The employees are still going in to work but all the doors will be locked and the public will not be let in. My work is very slow, all the. Companies I deliver to are also very slow. I barely got 8 hours in today. Its getting pretty bad, numbers of infected are rising. I dont know if this lockdown will actually stop the spread of the virus as people have been walking around with it for awhile now. I'm going to my neighborhood meat market tomorrow to see if they got their shipment in. I'm just hoping to get some hamburger.
Good thing is I'm staying inside and getting some shop time. Betty and I have enough food and supplies to last at least 3 weeks. And we have toilet paper!

Reactions: Like 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 16, 2020)

They have closed schools here for at least two weeks. Step daughters work is letting them work from home. I on the other hand still have to work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 16, 2020)

We have plenty of food and supplies for 3-4 weeks. And I also have 2 bulk packs extra of TP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 16, 2020)

That white gold!!! 

It's like black friday around here on TP...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 16, 2020)

Going that direction here. Won’t be surprised if they shut everything down here as well. I good on provisions for 6 to 9 months if it came to that. No stock piles of toilet paper or hand sanitizers. Bleach and paper if needed. May run into to my paper packing but I get by! Most importantly have good to eat may wined up on an unplanned Aktines diet but know it could be wurst.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 16, 2020)

Thanks Herb. I have been to DC twice and I want to go one more time and not be rushed. Top of my bucket list. Probably will never get the chance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 16, 2020)

schools closed here for 6 weeks. - bars and restaurants except to go. costco is as empty as we have seen ever. we got food and bedding for our girls- The chickens. stores are out of eggs- we get 14-15 a day - neighbors and kids have plenty of eggs.... This panic will pass.... Shut off the TV and it will be gone even faster.... JMO

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 16, 2020)

Ditto on most of what has been said above. No school, bars, restaurants or library here. TP and sanitizer/wipes not available (at least at the time of day I've been in stores). You can still get bleach and spray sanitizer though, people are too stupid to realize you don't need prepackaged wipes to clean! 

Got a freezer with plenty of venison, fruit and vegetables and plenty of home canned veggies plus root cellar with potatoes and onions.

Enough TP to last until all the crazies realize that they have no room to store the two cases of TP they've been buying each week and should stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 17, 2020)

The governor closed all restaurants, bars, gyms, theaters, library, you name it here last night at 5 PM.
They are not kidding around in Maryland. The only things still open are the banks, grocery stores, gas stations, and pharmacies.
All schools are closed, and they set up a meal system for the kids who get free lunch & breakfasts.

The local news showed a woman with 200 lbs. of chicken in her cart leaving the store.
Unless she's feeding a church group or something, that's just plain stupid.
Another woman had a flat cart full of paper towels & TP.
She even admitted she was hoarding TP, and she didn't know why.
Huh?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2020)

Just brought my daughter home form college, they closed campus where she is. In MN positive cases have been doubling every 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 17, 2020)

Start of spring break and Colorado closed the ski resorts!!!!!!! One of the best snow years up there in a while and they are empty. Same as the rest of you in town; restaurants going "to go" only and things like that. As I have mentioned before, my wife is a nurse at Children's Hospital here in town; just nuts down there. Oh, the kids are fine even though they are sick, just lock up the adults.


----------



## eaglea1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Same goes for Wisconsin for all of the above. We're hunkered down now as well for as long as it takes. Stay safe and healthy all. My son that works at the
corporate headquarters for a retail chain told me yesterday that on a normal weekend they will average about 60-70K in ammo sales. This past weekend
they had 2.5 million in ammo sales! WTH , he says they think its a scare issue with so many people becoming unemployed over this. SCARY !

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 17, 2020)

What is there something going on?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 17, 2020)

I may have to live on deer and turkey. Have enough ammo for awhile. Neighbor raises white corn so I don't think tp will be a problem.
On the serious side of things, I worry about the people who losing their jobs and small business owners for may not be able to reopen after things settle down. My thoughts and prayers for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 17, 2020)

CWS said:


> I may have to live on deer and turkey. Have enough ammo for awhile. Neighbor raises white corn so I don't think tp will be a problem.
> On the serious side of things, I worry about the people who losing their jobs and small business owners for may not be able to reopen after things settle down. My thoughts and prayers for everyone.



I'm pretty sure the local restaurant won't survive this, and when they go there won't be any traffic in town here which will probably kill me for retail.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 17, 2020)

Schroedc said:


> I'm pretty sure the local restaurant won't survive this, and when they go there won't be any traffic in town here which will probably kill me for retail.


I am praying for you and your community. Stay positive!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 17, 2020)

High stakes poker ain't what it used to be:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2020)

phinds said:


> High stakes poker ain't what it used to be:
> 
> View attachment 182415



Think they now call it high stacks poker...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

